# Want to change radio



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I would like to change my car radui because Id really like to have USB on the radio and my current doesnt have it.

Right now I have this one: LG LAC3900RN Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG Tunisia

And I am looking to buy this one: Car Audio Stereo Radio Player MP3/USB/SD/FM AUX-IN For iPhone 5 5s 6 IPod iPad | eBay

Now my question is, as you can see I do not have same connector type on the radio, the one I am looking to buy has an euro connector, mine has different one. Also I am not sure about the size of the radio itself will fit in my car, anyone who knows about this please help 

Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What type
Of vehicle
Do you have?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

lcurle said:


> What type
> Of vehicle
> Do you have?


Fiat punto 2004


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It can be done, just research your face playe and harness to make it easy.


----------

